# Supplements for the ketogenic bodybuilder



## Masswithclass (Jun 30, 2013)

I like the Anabolic diet by Mauro DiPasquale. 

I am losing a shit ton of fat, have a lot of strength and I am never hungry. I am currently just taking protein supplements but would like to expand to taking a pre-workout, post-workout and a night time protein formula. I am having a hard time finding something without carbs. For example, I still have some BSN Syntha-6, NO-Xplode and whatever their post-workout formula is. They have 6 grams of carbs per serving. Need two serving of pre-workout, two of post workout and there goes more than half of my entire daily allowance of carbs (I try to keep carbs to 50 grams or less).

Can anyone recommend carbs/sugar free products available? i am having a hell of a time finding them. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dont know much about  ketoginics but I checked what i have been using

White flood has zero carbs. Doesent do much for me though other than the caffine effect. Its overpriced as well. Have heard good things from others though."shrug"

C4 has 1gram of carb i believe. Its stronger than white flood. Works well for pre workout if you arent stim sensitive. It can make you jittery or shoot laser beams from your eyeballs. Good energy effect though.
You can buy a sample pack of 5 servings for 8 bucks through Cellucor C4 Extreme at Bodybuilding.com: Lowest Prices for C4 Extreme



You can check here for hydrolyzed whey for post workout. I cant remember how many carbs are in one serving. Probably less than 2 grams
True Nutrition - The Highest Quality Supplements and Protein at the Lowest Prices

There is always javastim by poliquin for pre. Its basically just 
Caffeine anhydrous  225mg
L-Tyrosine  150mg
L-Phenylalanine  50mg


----------



## fit26 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am on my third week on this diet.  I take coffee, creatine, beta alanine, for pre, and Just whey iso for post shake.  Sometimes add whey iso for pre.  Besides solid meals, I take nuts and whey+olive oil for shacks. I lost my strength and size during the first week but now they are back.


----------



## fit26 (Jul 18, 2013)

Both NO shotgun and NO Synthesize have zero carbs.


----------



## Presser (Jul 18, 2013)

Isopure make zero carb & low carb protein powder.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 18, 2013)

Supplements aren't needed on keto. Even drinking a protein shake would kick you out of keto.
You need 3:6 proportion of protein to fat for keto to work. Ie 2g of fat overreach gram of protein. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Supplements aren't needed on keto. Even drinking a protein shake would kick you out of keto.
> You need 3:6 proportion of protein to fat for keto to work. Ie 2g of fat overreach gram of protein.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Nope. Keto is based on burning ketones instead of glucose. You can go ketogenic even with little fat intake if cals stay low enough. It may be more optimal to work off of different ratios but i can go ketogenic anytime i want and ive never worried about a fat/ protien ratio. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dannie (Jul 21, 2013)

Me and my gf started keto diet about a month ago. 
I am using high fat, low protein approach. With only 40mins of gym 2 or 3 times a week I have lost 18lbs. She chose not to listen my advice about fat to protein ratio, hence she's  on low-moderate fat and moderate protein,  she has been smashing weight and circuits at the gym every other day, with extra cardio sessions on the off days. She only lost 4lbs.

I believe if protein is high, the body will choose protein rather than ketones for energy.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Presser (Jul 22, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Me and my gf started keto diet about a month ago.
> I am using high fat, low protein approach. With only 40mins of gym 2 or 3 times a week I have lost 18lbs. She chose not to listen my advice about fat to protein ratio, hence she's  on low-moderate fat and moderate protein,  she has been smashing weight and circuits at the gym every other day, with extra cardio sessions on the off days. She only lost 4lbs.
> 
> I believe if protein is high, the body will choose protein rather than ketones for energy.
> ...



How many grams of protein per LBM are you doing daily?

_3:6 proportion = same as 1:2. I don't know why you wrote that out like that._


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Me and my gf started keto diet about a month ago.
> I am using high fat, low protein approach. With only 40mins of gym 2 or 3 times a week I have lost 18lbs. She chose not to listen my advice about fat to protein ratio, hence she's  on low-moderate fat and moderate protein,  she has been smashing weight and circuits at the gym every other day, with extra cardio sessions on the off days. She only lost 4lbs.
> 
> I believe if protein is high, the body will choose protein rather than ketones for energy.
> ...



she only lost 4lbs? Chances are she's cheating on her diet. With diet in check that amount of cardio and circuits would peel off a shitload more than 4lbs.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 22, 2013)

Presser said:


> How many grams of protein per LBM are you doing daily?
> 
> _3:6 proportion = same as 1:2. I don't know why you wrote that out like that._


Yes, that's right I meant to say 3:7, but its closer to 1:2 really. 
At the moment I weight 202lbs at 12% body fat (aiming for a single digit bf) . I eat 80-100g of protein per day and around 200g of fat. I select my food very carefully, trying to have no more than 4g of carbs per meal thus no more than 20g of carbs a day.



theCaptn' said:


> she only lost 4lbs? Chances are she's cheating on her diet. With diet in check that amount of cardio and circuits would peel off a shitload more than 4lbs.


Tell me about it.  Haven't seen her in last 3 weeks as shes working away now. She called me saying that she only lost 4lbs, and asked what is she doing wrong. We went through her meal plan and I've spotted that she chose to ignore my advice about fat to protein ratio. I wrote her a proper meal plan she said she will stick to. I will keep you updated on her progress.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 6, 2013)

*Update:*
2 weeks since we made changes in her diet and she lost another 4lbs, thats 8lbs in total days. Only 7 more lbs till she reaches her goal.


----------



## DonaldGala (Dec 3, 2014)

*The very best Top-secret Healthy eating plan Garcinia Cambogia EXTRACT Reports*

Garcinia cambogia, sometimes known as the Malabar tamarind, is regarded as a reasonable, pleasant exotic plant berry shaped like a pumpkin. To the delayed 1960s, investigators exposed an acid solution while in the fruit relatively much like the citric acid discovered in many fruits like grapefruits and lemons. That acid-called hydroxycitric acid, or HCA-has ridden a rollercoaster ride of popularity over the last 20 years. It will be alternately touted like a magic reduce weight supplement and derided as beneficial only in mice. Garcinia Cambogia


----------



## ezjax (Dec 3, 2014)

the only way your body can "choose" protein for "fuel" is if the protein undergoes glucneogenesis by which the protein is converted to glucose..

i don't want to dig it up.. but the most recent ketogenic study i read shows that low protein high fat and higher protein lower fat showed no significant difference in weight loss..

dont get me wrong.. i feel like crap on moderate protein ketogenic because my body is fighting for every ounce of fuel and i feel satisfied eating higher fats..

i have been on keto on and off for many years and i have come to realize i feel best on a keto eating plan..

i have currently been on keto for 6 weeks with only 1 refeed..


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ketones come from the break down of fatty acids. The fats are converted to glucose when you are ketogenic. That's what the name implies.  You aren't converting protein to glucose if ketones are being produced you're converting fats.  The protein is used to preserve the lean mass if you are doing enough resistance training .  there is infinite amounts of information out there to explain this.  Bottom line is if ketones are present then fat, not protein  nor carbs are being consumed as the primary fuel source.  No choosing necessary.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ezjax (Dec 4, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> Ketones come from the break down of fatty acids. The fats are converted to glucose when you are ketogenic. That's what the name implies.  You aren't converting protein to glucose if ketones are being produced you're converting fats.  The protein is used to preserve the lean mass if you are doing enough resistance training .  there is infinite amounts of information out there to explain this.  Bottom line is if ketones are present then fat, not protein  nor carbs are being consumed as the primary fuel source.  No choosing necessary.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



I was referring to the OPs post about thinking your body chooses protein for fuel hence the quotes..  

as far as i know your body doesnt need to convert ketones to glucose to use them fro energy...  your brain can use ketones just fine..  and its very inefficient and difficult to convert FFA to glucose..so i dont know where you are getting your info from.


----------

